# New F perm



## El Veintitres (Aug 19, 2009)

So, first off let me say, I hate F perms. I'm terrible at them, I average like 4 seconds and its not the alg. So I was messing around earlier trying to figure out some fingertrick for it when I stumbled across what I thought was a pretty interesting trick. Now I'm pretty sure other people have found this, and I don't know if this alg can be performed all that fast, I really just thought it was kind of an interesting way to do it. So, the alg is:

(F' R' E' F) y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' y (F' E R F)

Edit: Lucas Garron also suggested this: L U r' U' l' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' x' U r U' r' x' which does the same thing only with different setup moves.

So you're probably thinking. Isn't that a J perm in the middle? Yes it is. Basically what's happening here is you use F' R' E F as setup moves to make into a J perm. Then you rotate the cube, do a J perm, undo setup moves and you're done. 

So anyway, I don't know if this alg will be suitable for speedsolving, seeing as other people can probably perform the normal F perm alg much faster than I, I really just thought this was an interesting technique, using setup moves to turn an F perm into a J perm. This technique can also be used on other PLL's using set up moves to turn them into different algorithms, but I haven't really explored those as I thought this one would be the only one that might have a chance to be usable.

Anyway, yeah.


----------



## MW1990 (Aug 19, 2009)

very interesting, as far as the setup moves go to do the F permutation, it kind of reminds me of BLD-solving  And as far as speedsolving goes, the equatorial layer is rarely used and can be awkward (like the S layer), especially for big cubes (just like the H perm with the M triggers, it's done 2 gen with R and U). Still an interesting concept nonetheless


----------



## El Veintitres (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, the idea for the set up moves was partially inspired by BLD concepts. I have been practicing BLD a lot lately and I think that had some effect on me finding this concept. And yeah I don't think this alg will ever be used for speedsolving because as you said it is quite awkward, I really just wanted to make this thread to explain the concept because I thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 19, 2009)

How about L U r' U' l' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' x' U r U' r' x'?


----------



## El Veintitres (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, same concept, that's another way of doing it, and I like your algorithm better as well.


----------

